# Something munching my hops



## botch (15/12/15)

Hi guys,

Something is munching the leaves of my hop plants.

The only bug I've seen is what I think is a brown horned tree hopper.

http://www.brisbaneinsects.com/brisbane_leafhoppers/BrownHornedTreehopper.htm

Have sprayed a few times with Yates Pyrethrum. 

Is the damage too much do you think? Am still seeing new growth but they look in pretty average condition.

Am wondering if I should cut my losses and stop. Or do you think the hop cones will still be ok?


----------



## wynnum1 (15/12/15)

What about neem oil .


----------



## botch (15/12/15)

wynnum1 said:


> What about neem oil .


http://www.bunnings.com.au/eco-organic-garden-100ml-eco-neem-concentrate_p2960315

This the stuff you mean?

Ill give it a crack. You had success with it?


----------



## antiphile (15/12/15)

Hi Botch

I have no idea about growing hops, never done it etc (and certainly never used any of those products), but the only thing I'd like to say is with some pesticides there is a with-holding period after application. It may or may not be appropriate in this case, but just thought I'd add this as a heads-up.


----------



## AJS2154 (15/12/15)

botch said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Something is munching the leaves of my hop plants.
> 
> ...


Nothing worse than the old brown horned tree hopper snacking on your leaves botch.

I had similar damage on my plants too mate, and I couldn't seem to find the culprit.....until I found a huge green caterpiller beautifully camouflaged under a leaf. He had had a happy life up to that point.

Needless to say the big green bug is gone. I have snipped off the leaves and the plant is growing nicely. A heap of lateral shoots started about 2 weeks ago and it is now growing very fast. Those leaves that originally came up are almost dead now and the bright, light green leaves and shoots are taking over. Feed it up with fertiliser, water it often and make it grow fast mate. The bugs will still have a snack but they become less important as they are overwhelmed by growth.

Hope it goes well.

Anthony


----------



## wynnum1 (16/12/15)

botch said:


> http://www.bunnings.com.au/eco-organic-garden-100ml-eco-neem-concentrate_p2960315
> 
> This the stuff you mean?
> 
> Ill give it a crack. You had success with it?


Yes it works but trying to find a cheaper sourse probably best not to get directly on the hops when they develop it is an oil .


----------



## wide eyed and legless (16/12/15)

Whatever you grow some critter will have a go at it, from insects to possums do as AJ said take off those leaves new ones will grow a cheap solution if you think you have an infestation is the soap and water and a good high pressure spray shortly after.

*Aphids, Caterpillars and Other Insects:* Add two tablespoons of soap flakes to one litre of water and stir thoroughly until completely dissolved (this is quicker in warm water). There is no need to dilute this further, just spray it on as is.


----------



## HBHB (16/12/15)

Got access to any scorpion chillies? use that in a spray. Not sure if they shit themselves so much that they die of dehydration, or whether they die from the pain, but it works.......and fast.


----------



## AJS2154 (16/12/15)

Why not try a combination attack? Wide eyed is right, the soap flakes work a treat and they are harmless to us as consumers of the hops. I have also used the chilli approach that HBHB mentioned. Chillies are an environmentally friendly napalm approach. Here's what might be fun, but definitely overkill. Combine the soap flakes with chilli. Those little critters will be so pleased to get off your hops you will find them 2 suburbs away.

I haven't done anything with mine. I just let mother nature take its course, although that approach did see my entire tree worth of granny smith apples disappear over a couple of weeks with the local parrots and cockies. I was planning on making my own apple cider, combined with our pear tree fruit. Oh well, next year maybe I will spray them with soap and chillies and see what the cockies think of that!!

See you, keep happy. Anthony


----------



## alcoadam (16/12/15)

If you can flick the little critters off and add some "Diatomaceous Earth" from Diggers, that is doing the trick at my place. It's an organic pest controller, powder substance.

Good Luck.


----------



## AJS2154 (16/12/15)

Hi alcoadam.....diatomaceous earth is also used in some pool filters. Very fine, powdered material. I have a large bag which was pretty cheap from memory. I am really interested in your tip mate, but not sure how you mean it should be applied. Dusted on to the leaves like tomoto dust?


----------



## botch (16/12/15)

Thanks heaps for the replies fellas.

I like the soapy chilli spray idea. Will get cracking. I hand picked off about 10 this morning but that is rather difficult past the 3m high mark.


----------



## roastinrich (16/12/15)

alcoadam said:


> If you can flick the little critters off and add some "Diatomaceous Earth" from Diggers, that is doing the trick at my place. It's an organic pest controller, powder substance.
> 
> Good Luck.


Good for filtering your pilsners too.


----------



## alcoadam (17/12/15)

AJS2154 said:


> Hi alcoadam.....diatomaceous earth is also used in some pool filters. Very fine, powdered material. I have a large bag which was pretty cheap from memory. I am really interested in your tip mate, but not sure how you mean it should be applied. Dusted on to the leaves like tomoto dust?


The stuff i have is "food grade" as is simply dusted over the leaves, no fancy tools required.
I try not to water the leaves directory after that. I'm not sure what the difference is with what you have, but I'd be making sure there aren't any nasty chemicals in it.

Hope that helps.


----------



## AJS2154 (17/12/15)

Ok, now we are cooking. Soap and chilli brew sprayed onto the leaves, and then powdered down with diatomaceous earth. Those little green buggers won't know what hit them. :icon_drool2:


----------

